# Connecticut man rescued on Mount Washington



## Greg (Oct 15, 2003)

*Source*



			
				fosters.com said:
			
		

> MOUNT WASHINGTON, N.H. (AP) — A Connecticut man was in stable condition in a hospital Tuesday evening, a day after he fell 50 to 80 feet on Tuckerman Ravine on Mount Washington.
> 
> A spokesman at Memorial Hospital in Conway said he give no details of Anthony Valenti’s injuries or condition.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2003)

More info - *Source*:



			
				theunionleader.com said:
			
		

> Hikers safely returned in
> White Mountain rescues
> By TOM FAHEY
> Union Leader Staff
> ...


----------

